# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hollyoaks gets new set!

## moonstorm

Hollyoaks are to get a new set , its been built nest to the current SU Bar and looks set to add to the appeal of the show..

it will be a new swish Club called Max's after dead Max Cunningham and will be owned by Mandy and Darren. It will be a swish new place to be seen and will knock rival club The Loft out of the water!!!

pics of it here:
http://www.channel4.com/entertainmen...080612a_3.html 

From DS

----------


## Debs

:EEK!:   dead max cunningham  :EEK!:

----------


## Bryan

sounds exciting! wonder if darren and mandy get together then? not like darren has any money these days!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

So Max does die then  :Sad:

----------


## annette_tr9

link doesn't work  :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

moved because not confirmed that there will be a second club in the village and the link doesnt work

----------


## moonstorm

Sorry all , must have copied it wrongly.  I hope this is ok this time:-

http://www.channel4.com/entertainmen...080612a_3.html

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Why did you have to tell us that Max died  :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Silly decision to kill him off, what if he decided to return one day? this show is really lacking in long serving characters now.

----------


## Bryan

don't think there was much more they could do with Max, apart from get him to settle down.

at least we get a bit of drama here and a memorable exit.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> don't think there was much more they could do with Max, apart from get him to settle down.
> 
> at least we get a bit of drama here and a memorable exit.


I know but I remember the fun loving rascal Max in the old days when Him and OB had just left school and were forever getting into trouble.  Since his Dad and Step-mum died and he was left to bring up Tom him and OB have had nothing but heartache ever since. Come on HO let him be happy Let him win the Euromillions and travel the world with Tom and OB.

----------


## miccisy

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> don't think there was much more they could do with Max, apart from get him to settle down.
> 
> at least we get a bit of drama here and a memorable exit.
> 
> 
> I know but I remember the fun loving rascal Max in the old days when Him and OB had just left school and were forever getting into trouble.  Since his Dad and Step-mum died and he was left to bring up Tom him and OB have had nothing but heartache ever since. Come on HO let him be happy Let him win the Euromillions and travel the world with Tom and OB.


I think it would be good for max to get a happy ending. But saying that happy endings dont always get the good ratings. 

He is one of the longest running hollyoaks characters and killing him off will get viewers watching. Thats what hollyoaks producers will be thinking of.

----------

